# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Dropdown menu does not open on Macbook

## tauttillini

Hi,
I have created an Excel spreadsheet on my Windows 8.1 computer (MX Excel 2007) with a dropdown menu. The dropdown works all right on the Windows machine.
When I open this file on my Macbook with iOX 10.11 and Excel 2011, built 14 the following happens:
* I can see the dropdown menu
* I can click on / open the dropdown menu
* I can see the content of the dropdown menu for a split second
* The the dropdown menu closes again without another click from my side and I am not able to choose a different option from the menu


* Macros are activated in Excel
* When I click-and-hold, I can see all options in the dropdown menu but if I choose a different option, this still does not select the new option..


Any ideas?
Thank you very much!
tauttillini

----------


## humdingaling

what kind of dropdown is it...is it activeX?
if so activex does not work on Mac

----------


## tauttillini

Hi humdingaling and thank you for your response.
I have no ActiveX elements in the spreadsheet.
I do have makros though.
The file works fine on Windows mashines but not on the Macbook iOX.

Any further suggestions?
Thank you!

----------


## Kyle123

please attach your file

----------


## tauttillini

Here is the file, which is quite extensive.
Go to the sheet "Charts" and try to select one of the 4 dropdown menus or to change the selected option. This does not work on my Macbook.

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

That is how the combo box controls behave in 2011. You must hold down the mouse to view and select the item you want. Your combo boxes do update to the new value but it takes a few seconds to reflect the change.

----------


## tauttillini

Thank you xlnitwit - it works indeed! 
I used the spreadsheet on windows mashines until recently and only now switched to iOX. On the windows mashine it take only the split of a second to update the new value, that is why I was unsure whether there is sth about the iOX system that makes parts the spreadsheet useless.
Thanks again!

----------

